

Reserve your favorite username in new startups - ashwin_kumar
https://earlyclaim.com/

======
Terretta
And for old startups:

[http://namechk.com](http://namechk.com)

[http://claim.io/welcome](http://claim.io/welcome)

------
djent
Would prefer that instead of entering in your password (hack me please), it
generated a random password for you, and then _securely_ sent it to the given
email address.

~~~
omervk
Please don't send passwords via email.
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/faq/devs](http://plaintextoffenders.com/faq/devs)

~~~
frnwtr
YEP ;) ... ofcourse ;)

------
AlexanderZ
Interesting idea. Would love to specify the categories of startups I'm
interested when I sign up. This way your startups can also get only interested
people.

~~~
rockyita
Feedback noted, thanks a lot AlexanderZ! Were planning on it, been asked by
more than a few this feature :)

------
rabbyte
Does this do a disservice to startups by inflating their user count?

~~~
frnwtr
sorry for late replies guys, we got low karma and can't reply as often/fast as
we'd like. We got some countermeasures planned to avoid inflating user
numbers. Kind of been feed to us by interested startups :)

~~~
ddw
Yeah whatever you have to do to trick investors, right?

"We got 5000 new users in the first hour!"

~~~
frnwtr
ROTFL ... no...

The reason is on the "about us" link on the site ;). we needed it, couldn't
find it, so we we started working on it and launched a landing to test if this
pain was only ours. apparently it's not. Posted it in a few italian startup
groups and shared it with a few friends. It went by itself from there, we
found ourselves on product hunt, than here in HN...it just...happened :)

------
rweir
would it be fair to say that your site currently does absolutely nothing
except for take usernames, email addresses and passwords?

~~~
rockyita
yes, like all startups with a registration page that are not yet in beta :)

~~~
rweir
perhaps state that on the signup page, so people don't bother, then? there are
identical sites that _actually exist_ already, so why would anyone be
interested in signing up here?

edit: to be clear, I mean: there isn't value in "testing a market" when the
market is already tested.

~~~
rockyita
as this is focused on a slightly different segment with different "users" than
what's already out there (established startups and companies vs new startups),
we figured we test the market and get some feedbacks from both side of the
market to test if it's needed/wanted and how it should function based on both
side's wants, needs and objectives. It has proven very useful to define beta
features as well as to help us develop a vision around it

